# Galaxy Watch 5



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

As seem to be usual. Early product leak prior to release.
About a month ahead of introduction Galaxy Watch 5 was leaked.








[Exclusive] Samsung Galaxy Watch5 series: first official imagery | 91mobiles.com







www.91mobiles.com




You can see full 3D rotation.
What is new what was confirmed?
Pro model with bigger battery. Titanium, Sapphire.
Two models with "classic" been gone so 5 and 5 Pro. GW4 not disappearing and taking on sports model spot.
5 getting new band with what looks like magnetic clasp.
On more interesting side of the news. We going to see Wear OS 3.5 and One UI 4.5.
Whatever it brings.

It's safe to say Pixel watch will ride WearOS 3.5 too.


----------



## Ron From Texas (11 mo ago)

Galaxy watch 4 is supposed to get One UI updated. There have been 3 betas. Design language of the 5 appears unchanged from the 4. I bought an Instinct2 standard Monday and am really impressed.


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

Ron From Texas said:


> Galaxy watch 4 is supposed to get One UI. There have been 3 betas. Design language of the 5 appears unchanged from the 4. I bought an Instinct2 standard Monday and am really impressed.


It will update to next One UI eventually. They all ride some version of one ui including Tizen ones. I have Tizen based Active 2 and it also one UI but no updates for it.
In case of WearOS Galaxy watches there is better integration between phone apps and watch apps with newer UIs. For some apps they promise automatic mirroring of app so if you download it on phone it appears on the watch too. Tizen never got it. And integration of 3d party apps is not so stellar across the board. 

Instinct is totally different beast. I never made transition to Garmin because smart part of the watch is also important to me (messages, reply, notification and it's cool to be able to answer our phone from the watch). Always considered it.

Currently, i do weight in on GW5 (Pro), and my main question is what it will be in terms of new features of WearOS 3.5 and how good 3d party apps integration and what will be done for fitness tracking. Samsung been good but lost it's mojo so may be Fitbit part of WearOS will be next good thing. Or may be it never will be available on Samsung. 

WearOS 3 especially at beginning seem like not the best idea. Seem good but implementation did not brought any reason to pay X2 for new watch.


----------



## Ron From Texas (11 mo ago)

@Rocket1991 Garmin is as different from Samsung as two products in the same category could be. Garmin is big on autonomy.


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

https://www.engadget.com/samsung-galaxy-watch5-pro-130048911.html


Watch 5 is officially out.

There are more upgrades than meet the eye of casual tech blogger:

1. change in the shape of HR sensor in order to improve contact and accuracy of readings
2. bigger battery across all models with pro getting humongous 590 mah.
3. sapphire glass for everyone
4. OS tweaks to health tracking
5. change in software from 3 to 3.5 WearOS and one UI 4.5
6. temperature sensor

Prices starting at 280USD to 450 USD for PRo model. Which is very modest

Samsung killing coopetition in a big way.

It is the best over all WearOS smartwatch so far.

Next breed of WearOS models from competitors based on next Qualcomm will be out soon but big question is how good software support is. And with Samsung you more or less know where you are and with coopetition you know too. Technically nowhere. Plus none of coopetition has only fraction of health tracking features Samsung has.

Smartwatches are not only specs. It's software and support and nobody in WearOS can beat Samsung in that so far. Google will try but we yet to see what it will offer.


----------



## Ron From Texas (11 mo ago)

I'm not that enthusiastic. However, early reports are based on brief first looks without time to really explore for new features.


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

As with previous one it will be on sale August 24. Then we will know.
There is no price increase, there is bigger battery and sapphire. On software side there is whole new OS and bunch of optimization. It's no brainer better than GW4. Will GW4 get these software perks... may be. May be way later.
Depends.

My comment was based on state of any other WearOS watch.

Google have no visible intention to supply full fitness tracking for free. While Samsung sure does. 
So anyone else should have their own app or rely on Strava.
Which again limited by OS support.

Any other watch with WearOS does not have same amount of sensors on board. Period. 

Nether offer sapphire for 280$.


----------



## Ron From Texas (11 mo ago)

There's an attractive trade in deal. I can get $180 for my watch 4 which is more than I paid for it.


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

Ron From Texas said:


> There's an attractive trade in deal. I can get $180 for my watch 4 which is more than I paid for it.


You clearly going to win on this. Bigger battery with faster charging is nice. Though you will loose mechanical bezel of GW4 classic (if you have one). Plus i think many features of sleep tracking and fitness will be exclusive for GW5 for quite a time. Despite GW4 have very similar hardware it will be put aside just to give enough carrot for upgrade. 

I still very curious about what exactly different between WearOS 3.5 and 3 but not a clue on that been spared.


----------



## Ron From Texas (11 mo ago)

There is a lot of vagueness regarding features right now. Afib detection was mentioned but no news if this will continue to be restricted to those with Samsung phones. There was no mention of blood pressure measuring.


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

Ron From Texas said:


> There is a lot of vagueness regarding features right now. Afib detection was mentioned but no news if this will continue to be restricted to those with Samsung phones. There was no mention of blood pressure measuring.





Ron From Texas said:


> There is a lot of vagueness regarding features right now. Afib detection was mentioned but no news if this will continue to be restricted to those with Samsung phones. There was no mention of blood pressure measuring.


They did no got FDA approval as far as i know. May be they will apply for it. 
Temperature sensor is there but software is not. Work in progress. 
I don't have blood pressure on Samsung Active 2 released in 2019. Despite all promises and actually having capable sensor. 

If you want full data you need to wait for someone capable to do full review. And it will be September if not October. Or may be later. Hands on reviews are garbage.


----------



## Ron From Texas (11 mo ago)

I found it in the small print. A Galaxy phone is required for some of the advanced health functions. Whether it's the same as before or worse, I don't know.


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

Ron From Texas said:


> I found it in the small print. A Galaxy phone is required for some of the advanced health functions. Whether it's the same as before or worse, I don't know.


Blood pressure, oxygen, EKG and something else were provided through Samsung Health Monitor App and app itself only available in Samsung Galaxy Store which in turn only accessible from Samsung phones. Tizen or WearOS things are same. that was 3d app from Samsung to deal with the watch. First was Wear, than Samsung Health and S.Health Monitor.
Though, recently blood pressure and blood oxygen were added to Samsung Heath which is available on any android phone. So for now only EKG and BMI are not available on all phones. 
Functions are still region sensitive and if Samsung thinks you can't use them in your region you won't see them on your watch. 
So in Canada, for example, all advanced functions of Galaxy Watch are non existent. It's just same as any other WearOS watch here.

In my case i have Tizen Active 2 and Samsung have not updated Health app on the watch in very long time. Thus all changes are not implemented. Samsung phone or not.
I can't tell you how it works since i never saw it and never will. 

Exclusivity of some functions always was a thing though. But at least you can use them on the watch directly. If app already there.


----------



## Ron From Texas (11 mo ago)

I have the hacked versions of SHM on the watch and phone. They work without limitation. Blood pressure is kind of shoddy. ECG probably works OK. Even with a Samsung phone blood pressure only works in a few countries and the US is not one of them.


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

Ron From Texas said:


> I have the hacked versions of SHM on the watch and phone. They work without limitation. Blood pressure is kind of shoddy. ECG probably works OK. Even with a Samsung phone blood pressure only works in a few countries and the US is not one of them.


Funny thing it was on Tizen based watches Active 2 and GW3 but Samsung skipped on applying for GW4. As far as i know. I feel really sad and disgruntled because Samsung has very special thing going on but they don't bother or don't find it important to make it available. And on every tech site it's about how they have all these cutting edge features. Which not working for you, not working for me and in some cases it's literally years passed and nothing done. 

Great watch but few things disturb positive image of it.


----------



## Ron From Texas (11 mo ago)

The Watch 5 has a new sensor which means the old, hacked version of SHM will not work. Samsung may also take it as an opportunity to make hacking the new version very difficult. I'm seriously thinking about taking another try with Garmin.


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

Ron From Texas said:


> The Watch 5 has a new sensor which means the old, hacked version of SHM will not work. Samsung may also take it as an opportunity to make hacking the new version very difficult. I'm seriously thinking about taking another try with Garmin.





Ron From Texas said:


> The Watch 5 has a new sensor which means the old, hacked version of SHM will not work. Samsung may also take it as an opportunity to make hacking the new version very difficult. I'm seriously thinking about taking another try with Garmin.


Nobody hacked sensor. It more about letting it install app without Samsung's Galaxy Store and most important part getting access to information 








Privileged Health SDK | Samsung Developers


Aiming to advance innovation and development of new health and wellness solutions




developer.samsung.com




New sensor (GW4/5) works with Samsung Health Platform (debuted on GW4). 
Part of whole deal is to not leak health info to any app but only to these which been vetted. 
I also assume if it was cracked on GW4 it will be same on GW5. Unless WearOS 3.5 is somehow very different from 3.0 in some sort of way relevant to operation. Sensors are same. Watch software is 100% different.
Reviews claimed calculation of BMI was much faster than on GW4. 

I hate paying guess game, though it is good game. So far there is nothing really detailed on specs and soft.

There is not even full spec list on Samsung website yet.


----------



## Ron From Texas (11 mo ago)

After carefully combing through the Samsung web site many things are not clear. In one place they say access apps on your adventure by pairing with a Galaxy phone, but the context does not make it clear other android phones will not work. There is no mention of a blood pressure function, but AFIB detection is mentioned. At least one first look review said there was a barometer/altimeter but that's absent on the Samsung site. Amazon says the thickness of the watch is .4" (10mm) but that seems impossible. There are no specs at Samsung. To get a trade in the watch submitted can't be blacklisted. WTF is that?


----------



## peagreen (May 11, 2006)

Ron From Texas said:


> To get a trade in the watch submitted can't be blacklisted. WTF is that?


Perhaps Huawei. They have been ostracised from the play store.


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

Ron From Texas said:


> After carefully combing through the Samsung web site many things are not clear. In one place they say access apps on your adventure by pairing with a Galaxy phone, but the context does not make it clear other android phones will not work. There is no mention of a blood pressure function, but AFIB detection is mentioned. At least one first look review said there was a barometer/altimeter but that's absent on the Samsung site. Amazon says the thickness of the watch is .4" (10mm) but that seems impossible. There are no specs at Samsung. To get a trade in the watch submitted can't be blacklisted. WTF is that?


That the thing i am talking about. All data is very wishy washy.
Don't think Samsung will be blacklisted. They are official Google partner and as good as it can get in WearOS land.
Amazon descriptions are often copy paste from other listings.
Samsung ommiting some functions which are not avalible in the markets in order to prevent false advert claims.


----------



## Ron From Texas (11 mo ago)

I found a comparison chart listing the 4 and 5 series watches. The non pro 5 is very similar to the 4. It appears the non pro 5 is not worth buying if one has a working 4. Also, I found a review which cast into doubt the battery life claim for the 5 pro. They said it's probably 2.5 days.


----------



## ronalddheld (May 5, 2005)

Short of battery life, the 5 Pro is worth upgrading from the 4 classic?


----------



## Ron From Texas (11 mo ago)

Samsung Galaxy Watch5 Pro: Early Sports Review

The above is not a sponsored review. The reviewer paid for the test watch himself. GPS battery life is around 10 hours, not the 20 advertised. As before, ECG and blood pressure features only work with Samsung phones and only in specified countries.


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

Ron From Texas said:


> Samsung Galaxy Watch5 Pro: Early Sports Review
> 
> The above is not a sponsored review. The reviewer paid for the test watch himself. GPS battery life is around 10 hours, not the 20 advertised. As before, ECG and blood pressure features only work with Samsung phones and only in specified countries.


They not available for sale till August 24. How he paid for it, got it and reviewed it?


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

Ron From Texas said:


> I found a comparison chart listing the 4 and 5 series watches. The non pro 5 is very similar to the 4. It appears the non pro 5 is not worth buying if one has a working 4. Also, I found a review which cast into doubt the battery life claim for the 5 pro. They said it's probably 2.5 days.


I summed all differences above. There are enough of them. All subtle and small but it is a better watch. Sans bezel.


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

ronalddheld said:


> Short of battery life, the 5 Pro is worth upgrading from the 4 classic?


Battery life is better on 5 over 4. They all have bigger cells and they all support 10W induction charging which is more than 4 supported (i think it's double or so).
pro will give you newest soft, better shaped sensor, titanium sapphire and 60% bigger battery. I also will give slightly bigger screen. The only downside is loss of bezel.
If you have money and want to have 3 days battery life, attracted to titanium/sapphire go for it. If you fine as is... you fine. They do share same internals and eventually GW4 will get same soft as GW5. May be a year later.

Price of Pro model is very good. I don't think there is another one with titanium/sapphire and so modestly sized compared to battery at given price.Most of offers are somehow double the price or so.


----------



## Ron From Texas (11 mo ago)

Rocket1991 said:


> I summed all differences above. There are enough of them. All subtle and small but it is a better watch. Sans bezel.


It's better, but it's not enough of an improvement to get me to upgrade from my Watch 4.


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

Ron From Texas said:


> It's better, but it's not enough of an improvement to get me to upgrade from my Watch 4.


I think only Pro model had enough potential to justify upgrade from 4.Rest is really gradual and 4 will get most of the software upgradaes at some distant point.


----------



## Ron From Texas (11 mo ago)

Odds and ends:
DCRainmaker measured the Galaxy 5 Pro and found it is 15mm thick, not 10mm as specified. Also, he found the specified weight does not include the band. The band weighs almost as much as the watch.
At Androidcentral there are two editorials one author is hot to upgrade to the Galaxy Watch 5, the other says no way.
I'm still looking around and will probably buy a Garmin and hope this time the heart rate sensor works when I am moving around. The forerunner 255 looks interesting.
Some watches from Oppo and Xiomi were released this week, but mostly for the Chinese market.
Early reports are the Google Pixel watch will have barely a 24-hour battery life.


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

Ron From Texas said:


> Odds and ends:
> DCRainmaker measured the Galaxy 5 Pro and found it is 15mm thick, not 10mm as specified. Also, he found the specified weight does not include the band. The band weighs almost as much as the watch.
> At Androidcentral there are two editorials one author is hot to upgrade to the Galaxy Watch 5, the other says no way.
> I'm still looking around and will probably buy a Garmin and hope this time the heart rate sensor works when I am moving around. The forerunner 255 looks interesting.
> ...


It's all depends on what you need from the watch.
Garmin good for fitness, Samsung more or less good all around smartwatch which not excelling in ere thing but good in most cases. It does excel in some health metrics though.
oppo and Xiomi i have nothing to say about them. Never dealt with them.
You can't have it all there is always some compromise.

Regarding thickness i won't be surprised someone messed up GW5 and GW5 pro specs.pro had bigger battery and it should be accommodated somewhere. diameter is about same as GW5 so where all that extra bulk will go??? I am tired of guessing and copy paste morons which deal reviews and news pieces from same PR source and never check.

Samsung will publish full specs probably by the time they start to ship these to general public.

As usual influencer/reviewer crowd gets it 2 weeks prior to announcement.


----------



## Ron From Texas (11 mo ago)

Things like answering calls from the wrist or using Google assistant are not important to me. Text and call notifications are enough. I like all the body metrics on Garmin watches even if I don't run.


----------



## watchRus (Feb 13, 2012)

I am somewhat tempted by the 40mm version. Best looking smart watch to date, in my opinion. Very sleek. Especially with the sapphire crystal, which should help maintain that look over time. I really don't care about functions other than time, and maybe step count. Skin temperature is interesting, especially with a never-ending virus going around.

Things holding me back are: 1) daily charging, 2) essentially a disposable item in four or five years, as even with perhaps a $50 battery change, the processor will be outdated, 3) consumes more phone battery, 4) too thick at 13mm for the 40mm model.

Guess I will just stick to plain old regular watches.


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

watchRus said:


> I am somewhat tempted by the 40mm version. Best looking smart watch to date, in my opinion. Very sleek. Especially with the sapphire crystal, which should help maintain that look over time. I really don't care about functions other than time, and maybe step count. Skin temperature is interesting, especially with a never-ending virus going around.
> 
> Things holding me back are: 1) daily charging, 2) essentially a disposable item in four or five years, as even with perhaps a $50 battery change, the processor will be outdated, 3) consumes more phone battery, 4) too thick at 13mm for the 40mm model.
> 
> Guess I will just stick to plain old regular watches.


Horrors of servicing mechanical watches keep me off them for good too.
When i saw price for service of ETA it was like wow i can buy 3-4 Samsungs at this price!
I literally bought 3 of them and still have money to spare.


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

Ron From Texas said:


> Things like answering calls from the wrist or using Google assistant are not important to me. Text and call notifications are enough. I like all the body metrics on Garmin watches even if I don't run.


Garmin Venu 2 probably will be good choice. Forerunner 255 is more like Triathlon watch and too much geared towards sports. Venu 2 has amoled screen and better indoors while still offering 5 days battery life.


----------



## Ron From Texas (11 mo ago)

Rocket1991 said:


> Garmin Venu 2 probably will be good choice. Forerunner 255 is more like Triathlon watch and too much geared towards sports. Venu 2 has amoled screen and better indoors while still offering 5 days battery life.


AMOLED screens are pretty, but hard to read outdoors.


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

Apparently, GW5 Pro have metal bezel which is above screen like on G-Shock or Bertucci.
Mystery of lower battery life is about always on display where switching to Pro model gave about extra two hours in some reviews. Without always on, Pro model gave more than extra day worth of life.
Also, compared to Apple Watch 7 Galaxy Watch 5 consumed more during sleep tracking. Which again not surprising considering how basic this function is in Apple Watch so far. Samsung provides far more data and uses sensors more extensively thus more battery drain. 
Apple watch should get there with next Apple Watch OS. 

Over all it still better than any other WearOS device. Which not much surprising considering how basic they been in most aspects of fitness, health or sleep tracking.


----------

